# Dragon blood



## ORnurse (Feb 1, 2013)

Once the yeast is pitched, per dangerdave's recipe, does it go under airlock?


----------



## jrvernon (Feb 1, 2013)

ORnurse said:


> Once the yeast is pitched, per dangerdave's recipe, does it go under airlock?



Yes, but watch your airlock. Mine bubbled over twice from all the activity.


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you. What temp. Do you run yours at?


----------



## jrvernon (Feb 1, 2013)

ORnurse said:


> Thank you. What temp. Do you run yours at?



My DB I run at about 75 degrees, my tropical daze at 80 degrees in the primary. When I switch to secondary I drop both to just above 70.


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for your help. What do you prefer, DB or unit tropical haze?


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 1, 2013)

ORnurse said:


> Thanks for your help. What do you prefer, DB or unit tropical haze?



Oops I meant daze, sorry.


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 1, 2013)

Shoot I meant to write daze.


----------



## jrvernon (Feb 1, 2013)

ORnurse said:


> Thanks for your help. What do you prefer, DB or unit tropical haze?



Honestly, I have not tried the daze yet. Just racked to secondary last night. Smells awesome! Mixed it up a little with fresh kiwi.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 1, 2013)

Per Dave's instructions, you don't put it under airlock until it is done fermenting and is racked from primary to secondary.
I just leave mine in the primary with a loose lid on it, or a towel draped over it, until it is done. When I rack it to my secondary, glass carboy, then I attached the airlock.


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 1, 2013)

I wonder if it makes a big difference ? To airlock or not airlock during primary...


----------



## Redskins (Feb 1, 2013)

Can you make this batch in a 6.5 g fermenter ? See some are saying it comes up through the airlock (if you use one). Or if you are going to use an airlock is it better to use a 7.5 gallon fermenteR?


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a 7.5 primary


----------



## GEM (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't think you want it under an airlock during primary fermentation, as you want the oxygen available?


----------



## DaveL (Feb 1, 2013)

What use would the airlock really be if your uncovering and stirring and squeezing every day.
Unless you have an extremely dusty enviroment or playfull animals.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 1, 2013)

You don't want the airlock on during fermentation, as I did during my first wine making venture (not Dragon Blood) but don't anymore. It is not necessary at this point of the process as oxygen is your friend. It is after you rack to secondary you want to keep the oxygen out, hence the airlock.

DaveL is right on as you are uncovering and stirring, checking SG, etc. daily during fermentation.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 2, 2013)

D.J. and DaveL are correct. Don't bother with snapping down the lid. You need easy access for daily sqeezing and stirring. As a matter of point, I am on my 58th batch of wine and have yet to snap down a lid on my primary---ever. IMO, it is just not necessary. Just set the lid in place and cover with a cloth or towel.

I know others may have their opinions as well. This is based on my own experience. Cheers!


----------

